# General > Genealogy >  Oman Family

## EmmaClark

Hello everyone, I am looking to find the parents of Janet Oman born abt 1822.  She married John Munro in 1842 in Wick.  I had previously thought that I had found her parents but it proved to be the wrong Janet Oman!!!  Does anyone know how I would find this out??  Scotland's People has drawn a blank other than to confirm the marriage took place in 1842 and the IGI is also proving to be a dead end.  The couple died in Southwark, England so their death certificates don't state who the parents were.  Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Emma.

----------


## cuthill

I could only find 1 Janet Oman born in Wick between 1818-1838 and the parents were Nathaniel Oman and Isabella Miller and her dates were 

Born 06/03/1828 and christened 09/01/1829

----------


## Russell

Hi Emma

Just to add to Cuthill's useful info. The Janet E Oman born March 1828 married David Just from Forgan in Fife in 1857.

The Janet you are looking for may not be recorded in any of the parish registers if her parents were not Established Church of Scotland.
Records of some of the Free/Episcopalian/Baptist etc churches were never gathered in and archived. 

Good luck with your search though, sometimes the information you need turns up in the most unexpected places.

Russell

----------


## w.j.milne

Hello Emma.
A Janet Oman is shown in 1841 Census Wick aged 20yrs

----------


## w.j.milne

Hello again Emma.
I checked out the 1841 Census on John Munro & found 4 in Wick, 2 Latheron & 1 Lybster,1 Canisbay, 1 Watten. All within a 5yr +- of b.1820.
What was his occupation shown on his Death record?
Have you worked back on the census trail prior to death?
I have done some Census research which i believe you will find correct.

1851 25,Magdalen Street,Southwark (off Tooley St.)
John    Munro, 30yrs, Turncock, born Scotland
Janet      "    , 29yrs, wife       ,   "        "
George    "    , 7yrs , son,           "        "       ( 19/6/1844,Wick)

1861   80,Queen Elizabeth St.,Southwark ( off Tower Bridge Road)
         John          Munro, 40yrs, Sanitary Inspector,       born Scotland
         Janet            "    , 39yrs, Wife                             "         "
         George          "    , 17yrs,  Son , Clerk Ins. Office,    "         "
         John             "    , 15yrs,    "    , Shipping Broker,    "         "
         William          "    , 8yrs,      "    , Scholar          ,    "     St. John,Horsleydown,Southwark
         Catherine      "    , 4yrs,    Dau. ,                          "      "      "          "                "
         Caroline        "    , 9mths,    "                               "      "      "          "                "

1871  26,Queen Elizabeth St.,Southwark ( off Tower Bridge Rd. & still in Horsleydown )
        John             Munro ,50yrs, Inspector of Nuisances , born Scotland
        Janet               "     , "     , Wife,                             "        "
        William             "     ,18yrs, Son , Merchants Clerk , " Horsleydown,Southwark (this is off Queen Eliz.St.)
        Catherine J.      "     ,14yrs, Dau., Scholar                        "               " 
        Caroline           "      ,10yrs,  "   ,     "                             "               " 

1881 ( quick search & no trace John Munro)

1881  6, Heriot Mount, Edinburgh-St.Cuthberts Parish
        Janet               Munro, visitor, 61yrs,    born, Latheron, Caithness
        John                Alexander, Head , 39yrs,   "  , Wick ,         "       , Police Constable 
        Elizabeth H.            "      , Wife ,  32yrs,   "    Latheron, Caithness
        plus 4 children.
        I would presume that Janet is visiting her sister Elizabeth.So now we know that they were born Latheron.

       I leave you now to continue & Be Lucky.Regards Bill

----------


## w.j.milne

Back again Emma.

Add children John, Catherine & Caroline to the 1851 Census.

I found only 2 possible Birth records for a Janet Oman in Latheron.

2nd May, 1811 & 3rd February, 1826
Although the year is out the 1826 one has the father William which follows through the London born

I found only 2 possible Birth records for a John Munro in Wick

30th June,1820 & 30th August, 1822

I would go for the 1820 as the parents are George & Catherine which follows through with the 1st born & London born


Sorry, what you receive from me does not appear in the nice lay-out I printed.
Why I do not know.

----------


## w.j.milne

Evening Emma.
I decided to check out the Alexander family whom 'a' Janet Munro was visiting.details are as below.

John         Alexander, b.8/11/1841,Bower,Caithness
Elisabeth   Henderson,b.14/12/1845,Lybster,Caithness
Married,  5/8/1870,Edinburgh
Children.
Margaret   Alexander ,b.28/5/1871,Edinburgh
Janet            "        ,b.18/2/1873,     "
Donald          "        ,b.10/2/1874,     "
William          "        ,b.19/12/1876,   "
Elizabeth       "        ,b.5/2/1879,      "
John             "        ,b.      1881,     "
James          "         ,b.      1885,      "
Peter           "         ,b.         "  ,       "
Jessie          "         ,b.      1887,       " 
Isabella        "         ,b. Mar.1891,     "

So I wrongly assumed it was Janet's sister.I still believe it is your Janet Munro.But what is the connection?
For John Munro I could find no trace for 1881 Census.
I have now picked up yourprevious Posts & find that you may have a lot of my research already.It was a good exercise anyhow.

----------

